# Carpet Tiles in a home



## The Nutty Professor (Oct 15, 2008)

I've used the search function and of the few threads I found about carpet tiles none of them answer any question I have.

1. A traditional carpet is padded and from what I can see of a carpet tile there is none. So how does it feel under foot? There is carpet in the office building where I work that is not padded, which probably describes most work places, for heavy traffic it's fine but for a house application not on your life.

2. How visible are the seams in the carpet area? I can see the advantages of flooring design but if you want a smooth look are carpet tiles going to give it to you?

I have more questions but those will do for now.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome Professor:
It may be possible to use a higher loft carpet to give you the padding you desire.
The seams don't look too bad in commercial carpet for years and they get, what? 10 to 100 times the traffic your home will get. I would say it is necessary to be meticulous in laying tiles, keeping them snug together.
Glenn


----------



## mikemeier (Oct 18, 2008)

You can check out legato carpet tiles.  They have the padding attached and are not glued in.  They look like traditional residential carpeting and are designed for high traffic areas prone to spotting or frequent replacement.  The main selling point is that you can replace one tile easily.  They sell it at Home Depot.


----------



## The Nutty Professor (Oct 19, 2008)

Just what I was looking for thanks. Now let's see how well it works?


----------

